# AX200 Love?



## diortemew (Jan 4, 2021)

Looking at this:
Intel AX200/AX201
I am under the impression I cannot use this card with my system (see pic):

Or is there a way and I don't see it? I got this for Christmas and I love the Bluetooth 5.1 this baby has. I really want to put it to work (currently using a thumb-sized network adapter with short range capabilities).


----------



## diortemew (Jan 17, 2021)

I still haven't figured this one out... any suggestions?


----------



## aponomarenko (Jan 18, 2021)

The Bluetooth part of this device is supported by ubt (USB ID=8087:0029). See https://bsd-hardware.info/?id=usb:8087-0029
The WiFi part of this device is still not supported by 13-CURRENT (PCI ID=8086:2723). See https://bsd-hardware.info/?id=pci:8086-2723


----------



## Martin Paredes (Jan 20, 2021)

Hope this help you, Intel 8265 Bluetooth on FreeBSD there also talks about Intel AX200 Bluetooth


----------



## diortemew (Jan 22, 2021)

Thank you both!


----------



## MasterOne (Jan 23, 2021)

No news on `if_iwl` since November? I guess there is no easy porting over from OpenBSD?

Looks like I have to get a cheap USB dongle to bridge the gap. Any idea which one causes the least hassle?


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 23, 2021)

MasterOne said:


> No news on `if_iwl` since November? I guess there is no easy porting over from OpenBSD?
> 
> Looks like I have to get a cheap USB dongle to bridge the gap. Any idea which one causes the least hassle?



A bit of a cheat but this adapter is very easy to use and bypasses the wifi issue entirely.






						PQI Air Pen Express Wireless Router : Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
					

Buy



					www.amazon.co.uk
				




It is basically (as far as I have noticed) a tiny embedded Linux with a rtl (realtek) wifi chip in it that bridges the wifi and single ethernet port on the end together. Admittedly I usually use it for my Solaris 10 and Windows NT 4.x machines but sometimes use it on FreeBSD / OpenBSD when I need to grab wifi firmware / etc.

It is 'g', perhaps you can find something similar with a newer wifi standard? To be honest, a Raspberry Pi and some tinkering could act as a similar dongle these days.


----------



## diortemew (Jan 25, 2021)

MasterOne said:


> No news on `if_iwl` since November? I guess there is no easy porting over from OpenBSD?
> 
> Looks like I have to get a cheap USB dongle to bridge the gap. Any idea which one causes the least hassle?


I have a TRENDnet TEW-624UB that puts me online with FreeBSD every time. Once the drivers are installed back to my desk it goes. I love this little thing. The only issue I have with it after a decade of use is that USB 3.2 upgrade of late overheats it. I have to use a 2.0 USB extender to prevent that. I have an ASUS module as well, but it is only out of the box with Linux, FreeBSD doesn't factor it as with the TRENDnet dongle.


----------

